# Money transfer (best rates)



## DED (Feb 24, 2013)

Could members recommend which company is currently offering best rate / lowest commission to transfer some funds.
...looking to transfer uk pounds to singapore dollars. Bank to Bank

Thank you


----------



## DED (Feb 24, 2013)

Went with Travelwise..First Class highly recommended


----------



## szymonworldwide (Mar 27, 2017)

Citibank is the best


----------



## Shuronda (Apr 12, 2017)

Try payoneer if we are talking about USD)


----------

